# Honest Kitchen??



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I absolutely love the honest kitchen!!! I love what they stand for and how you know every single thing that goes into that food and where it comes from. I just wish my Tpoos liked the taste of it. They refused to eat it. It does make great baby pigeon food though! I bought five boxes four 2 pound ones and one 4 pound one when it was on sale for 3.99at pet flow.com. But my dogs won't eat it and it just sits in my freezer doing nothing ?. So my father "found" some pigeon fledglings and gave them to me to raise. I could not figure out what to feed them except for frozen peas, I saw a bag of the honest kitchen so I figured what the heck why not! And fed it to them. They absolutely love it! Anyway I think it is an amazing food and would feed it if I could. It quite pricy though.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Poodlecrazy#1. Yes it looks pretty interesting and pricey!! I don't know if I'll try it but will try and learn more about it.
Happy week end'


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

When my previous Standard Poodle developed Oral Malignant Melanoma, he had a large sore in his mouth after the surgery to remove the tumor.

I honestly believe that switching him to Honest Kitchen gave him several more *happy* months with me before the cancer finally got to be too much. He was able to eat it easily and it seemed to agree with his sensitive stomach.

My only complaint, and it's really not a complaint, is that he seemed to have much more voluminous poos than when he ate kibble.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tika loves loves loves this food! I've never seen her so excited about food, not even treats!

We're almost out of it and I don't know if I can afford to buy more right now - originally bought the boxes on sale at PetFlow and she has only been getting it for one meal a day. (I think Honest Kitchen was the first time she was all prance-y and spin-y after her amputation and it has been so nice to have my puppy back to her normal self. )

As for being better than Acana grain-free, I think it depends what you mean by better. I think the ingredients are great and I like that it is a "wet" food - your dog's digestive system doesn't have to work extra hard to re-hydrate and process it. On the other hand, if low-glycemic is important for your dog I feel like Acana might be slightly better - I find Tika sometimes crashes after eating HK. I like the ingredients in Acana foods and Tika does well on them (actually, Tika loves Acana almost as much as HK) so both work for us!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love HK too! I had been using this type dehydrated food anyway (Sojo's Complete) but got the 'Petflow deal' and purchased 4-2lb boxes. Molly seems to like it too..........I switch from one day of dehydrated, to next day of raw chicken, and also kibble or 95% meat, canned food every day so it lasts me quite a long time (her serving size for the HK is only 1/4 cup!) I still have 2 1/2 boxes in the freezer!!!!! I can't imagine how expensive it could get for a large dog!!!! I know a lot of people just use it as a topper though................


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Suddenly,* Saw this review in the current issue of _Whole Dog Journal_. Timely, huh? 

Whole Dog Journal

COMPANY DESCRIPTION HIGHLIGHTED PRODUCT
The Honest Kitchen
San Diego, CA
(866) 437-9729 
thehonestkitchen.com
The Honest Kitchen is still the only company we are aware of that has met all 
of the FDA’s regulatory requirements to enable the company to legally state 
on its labels that its products are 100% “human grade.” The Honest Kitchen 
can do this because it’s made in a human food manufacturing location and 
every ingredient in the formula is “human food.” The Honest Kitchen offers 
eight “complete and balanced” dehydrated canine diets (as per the AAFCO 
nutrient guidelines) for dogs of all life stages. Five of the complete diets are 
grain-free and/or gluten-free: beef, chicken, fish, and turkey; these range from 
24% to 36% protein and 9% to 19% fat. Three other varieties (beef, duck, turkey) 
contain grain and are less expensive; these range from 21% to 24% protein and 
9% to 16% fat. The newest variety, Halcyon, is made with duck and “ancient 
grains” (buckwheat and chia). A complete nutrient profile for each product 
is posted on the company’s website. According to the company founder, 
“We continue to use NO ingredients at all from China; this even includes 
the individual components of our vitamin-mineral pre-mix. We use no GMO 
produce, and organic when possible. Our chicken is free range, (GAP level 4 for animal welfare), turkey and duck are cage free, beef is ranch-raised, and fish is wild, line-caught.” Available direct from the company, in select independent pet supply stores, and from some online retailers.

The Honest Kitchen’s “Love” 
Gluten-Free Formula contains 
beef, sweet potatoes, potatoes, 
organic axseed, organic 
coconut, parsley, chard, papaya, 
cranberries, pumpkin, honey, 
and vitamin/mineral sources. 
31% protein, 16% fat, 7% fiber, 
7.8% moisture


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the thread suddenly! I'm happy to learn more about it!

And Thanks Chagall's mom for the link! It seems like a great read and something I'd easily get addicted to ! I may purchase a subscription 
Missed you! Glad to see you posting, hope y'all had actin of fun!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> ... Thanks Chagall's mom for the link! It seems like a great read and something I'd easily get addicted to ! I may purchase a subscription
> Missed you! Glad to see you posting, hope y'all had actin of fun!


:wave: Hi, sweetie, thanks for thinking of me! I hope you do order the _Whole Dog Journal_. I've subscribed for years. I always find something of interest or thought-provoking in it. It's ad-free (_YAY_ for that!) and very moderately priced! Best to you and your good-time spoos!!:kiss:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have HK at home now on the shelf -- it's great quality food, however it's a bit more carbs than Sunny is used to so I will use a teaspoon as a topper for his NOW Fresh kibble, which he has been on for awhile and does great on. Acana is wonderful; however, again, it was a little rich for Sunny and had lots of calories -- was looking for a lower calorie food. He did well on the Acana Regionals, however. Hope that Acana brings their lower calorie kibble to the U.S. -- apparently, the one on their website is only available in Canada.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

We use it for our Iggy who has bad teeth, but we have to alternate it with Stella and Chewy's, as she won't eat HK for very many days in a row.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't compare to Acana as I've never used it, but I have used Honest Kitchen for years and am a big fan. For a while, Mr. Picky (Sailor) would only eat Zeal which is pricey, but now that he has "brothers" he gobbles up Embrace and Force. Just remember that not all of the types are designed for ALL life stages, so with a pup in the house you need to check the label. You should hear our dogs whine while they wait impatiently for those few minutes that it takes for the food to rehydrate. It is sure easy to travel with HK, and also, much easier to carry if you have back problems.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, couldn't figure out how to edit my post. I should have said Embark, not my fabricated Embrace. Uh, ( head hung in shame) I did get most of the letters in there.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I use it when we are traveling, but this summer, Max refused to eat it for a couple days in a row. He wasn't sick, because he would eat other things, but just walked away from the HK. Very unusual because he has never refused to eat his food. We stopped and got some Stella and Chewys at a pet store, and he had no problem with that. 

I know it's rated very well but my non picky guy would have none of it!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon is so picky also. I don't know when I'll try it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Carolinek said:


> I use it when we are traveling, but this summer, Max refused to eat it for a couple days in a row. He wasn't sick, because he would eat other things, but just walked away from the HK. Very unusual because he has never refused to eat his food. We stopped and got some Stella and Chewys at a pet store, and he had no problem with that.
> 
> I know it's rated very well but my non picky guy would have none of it!


Around here Stella and Chewys is known as Doggie Crack! I have yet to hear of a dog that did not go nutz for it!!!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

It sure is easy to take on a plane. I always carry a couple of meals measured into sandwich bags. You never know when you might get laid over or delayed. I don't feed him the morning of flying. He eats raw normally and I've gotten some pretty strange looks from security when they find chicken leg quarters.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I've used it, several of the flavors. The dogs love the taste, they have lovely coats, BUT, tons of poop. 4-5 times a day, tons!

I don't feed it because Cookie, the chihuahua loves to eat THK poop (hers and anyone's). She will scavenge and eat every poo morsel she can find. Doesn't do it for any other food.


----------

